# Downloads



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have had problems with the speed of my downloads for the past few weeks, made a phone call today and was told.
This is a government order, we are only allowed to give you so much download a month, so of course I phoned another company to check as sure enough was told the same thing.
Apparently no matter what option you have taken out you will now only get what the government allows
Made another phone call lol and was told that this is to try and stop all the illegal downloading of songs, films and then distributing them.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

I thought the Government had reversed the decision.

CAIRO: Minister of Communication and Information Technology Tarek Kamel reversed Thursday a decision to limit internet downloads for DSL and ADSL subscribers.

The minister said that restriction — labeled the fair access policy (FAP) — will only be applied on news subscribers for a two-month trial period, and will not have retroactive effects on current subscribers.

The decision comes after a campaign, led by internet users and cyber cafés owners, rallied online support and organized street protests against the FAP.

Daily News Egypt - Full Article


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I made the telephone calls today however you may be right NZC, and the IP companies have not switched the big switch back on lol


----------

